# MacBook Pro Dilemma



## northmendo.com (Mar 1, 2006)

I was hoping yesterday Apple would release a smaller MacBook Pro but noooo. I am trying to decide, wait for the intel iBook, a smaller MacBook Por (ie. 12in) or just order the current. Also have you heard of any problems. With the hardware.

Thanks to all.


----------



## fryke (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd say if you want a smaller notebook, you'll have to decide between waiting and the 12" PowerBook or the 12" iBook. I'd wait.


----------



## northmendo.com (Mar 1, 2006)

Also one of the biggest reasons I have waited is I want to make sure there are no hardware problems. Do you think that has been long enough.


----------



## limike28 (Mar 2, 2006)

When and hopefully if, Apple releases a new small form factor laptop, there's always a chance of some hardware issues since it will be new hardware.    I would doubt there would be any major show stoppers though.  

I had a 12 inch iBook, and upgraded to a 12 inch Powerbook last year.  Personally, I think you can't go wrong with the 12in PB.  Granted, if you have the time, I would wait and see what comes out.


----------



## fryke (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, if they _do_ make them 13" widescreen, the 12" 1024*768 will feel vintage all of a sudden. I think it's too long already that Apple hasn't made their smaller notebooks widescreen. "It's the ideal portable DVD player. And it doubles as a notebook." Something like that.


----------



## northmendo.com (Mar 10, 2006)

I really want the MacBook Pro in 12" I would have ordered the 15" but the reported screen issues and the loud fans. Makes me want to wait.


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 10, 2006)

I want a black polycarbonate intel iBook.
(Or whatever the fsck they are going to call it.)

Think it will happen?


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 10, 2006)

northmendo.com said:
			
		

> Also one of the biggest reasons I have waited is I want to make sure there are no hardware problems. Do you think that has been long enough.



So far, our store has only had to DOA one MacBook Pro. It was having Track Pad and hard drive problems. every other MacBook Pro has been great


----------



## northmendo.com (Mar 10, 2006)

Have you heard much about the screen and fan issues?


----------



## cmactrix (Apr 13, 2006)

northmendo.com said:
			
		

> Have you heard much about the screen and fan issues?


umm fan noise is fairly non-existent.... although it does get pretty hot (see other thread)...

what screen issues are you referring too?


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 13, 2006)

only common issues I've heard about with the MBP is with the wireless with LEAP/PEAP, though that seems to be solved (though still not for everyone apparently).

The screen is far brighter than the PowerBook G4's -- apparently as bright and crisp as a cinema display!


----------



## northmendo.com (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I ordered a MBP tonight I hope I will get it by Friday.


----------

